# Ate a pebble....Should I worry?



## jane_goblin (Feb 18, 2013)

So my little baby russian tortoise just ate a pebble......should I be worried? I was watching him outside, and then I saw his mouth moving. He had a pebble in his mouth! I tried to take it out of his mouth, but he wouldn't let me. He swallowed it and I don't know what to do. Now he is eating lettuce. He seems fine, but I need some advice. 

Thanks!


----------



## mctlong (Feb 18, 2013)

Pebbles could cause compaction. I wouldn't worry just yet. He'll probably pass it. If you notice signs of compaction (appetite decreases, he stops pooping, or he starts acting lethargic) then take him to a vet.


----------



## jane_goblin (Feb 18, 2013)

mctlong said:


> Pebbles could cause compaction. I wouldn't worry just yet. He'll probably pass it. If you notice signs of compaction (appetite decreases, he stops pooping, or he starts acting lethargic) then take him to a vet.



Thank you so much!! I will definitely look for any bad signs.


----------



## Weda737 (Feb 19, 2013)

I wouldn't worry too much unless he eats multiple pebbles in one sitting. As long as he is otherwise healthy and hydrated then if he could fit it in his mouth, it will pass. Been through the same thing with my sulcata several times. Never been a big deal. You may need to look into your mineral supplements though. Might be missing something. I've read that a lot of people use miner-all and the pebble eating seems to stop.


----------



## sibi (Feb 19, 2013)

You'll have to watch him every time you let him outside. You may have to clean out an area where he can roam where there aren't any pebbles. Otherwise, he'll continue to eat them until he becomes compacted. Try the miner-all product. It will stop him from eating rocks.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Feb 20, 2013)

My small leopard started to eat pebbles this winter..and i mean eat alot of them. I tried the miner-all and he still did it. Next time he was out and going for the rocks i placed a cuttlebone right in front of his mouth. He ate on that for quite a bit and left all the rocks and pebbles alone. Now every time i put him out,i put him next to the cuttlebone. He snacks on it a bit then goes to grazing. he hasn't eaten a pebble since.

I suggest trying the same should you notice your baby routinely going for pebbles.


Oh and i tried the miner-all for a little while before i realized that it wasn't giving me the results i wanted.


----------



## jane_goblin (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks so much guys!


----------

